# 95 Maxima timing sprocket alignment



## Darkbreeze (Jun 30, 2010)

Greetings everyone, for starters I am a trained mechanic with more than 16 years experience and I've replaced hundreds of timing chains and belts prior to this dillemma. Here's the problem I'm having. I'm working on a 1995 Maxima with the VQ30DE engine and I can't seem to line up the marks as when I get everything almost lined up it one of the sprockets won't turn in further. I know it is an interference engine and I've tried turning the sprockets a bit to allow the piston to pass or the valve to seat but no matter what I do it seems one sprocket or another hangs up. I've got the camshaft chains lined up to their respective marks and the chains on. The camshaft sprocket guidepins are facing upwards and all four timing dots are aligned and aligned with the colored links on the chains but when I try to move the crank sprocket the last half inch or so so I can put the outer chain on it stops turning which I'm assuming means it's hitting a valve. I've never had a problem with a belt or chain before and am at a loss as to why this is happening. The engine ran fine before and am just replacing the components because two of the tensioners were weak and allowing the chain to slap. Anybody encounter this problem before? Thanks for any help.


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome to NF.
Do you have an FSM? 
I would suggest you look here if the answer is no. A little reading should put you back on track. Good luck.

Ok I guess I fail at posting links..........go here.......http://www.**********.com/FSM/...........

or here........http://members.*dslextreme*.com/users/maxima/esm/a32-for.pdf

Remove the *'s from the address.


----------

